# You built all that in your driveway? 2012



## SCEYEDOC (Aug 12, 2007)

Thanks for looking at our short 2012 video. I take credit for none of this as I had lots of help from the scare actors who are all High School friends of my son. I thank all of you for all the inspiration you have provided me.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You had some actors who were very good at looking like static props until some poor unwary guest came within reach


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Oh my gosh! Chills and thrills around every corner! The spider crawling across the front of the house 
would have done me in from the start!! Really like your tombstone with the row of skulls across the top.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

LOL - Why don't monsters like to eat clowns - because they taste funny....... cracked me up. That cage certainly gets the crowd fired up. Great job again!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Most excellent! The little kid at 4:20 in that was crying was a hoot ( in a good way!) So many great startle scares. I'd love to see an overhead view of your set-up just to get an idea of the layout of your driveway. You really pack a lot of punch into your haunt. Love it!


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

That looks like a blast!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Totally amazing. Alot of great work with great actors. I wish I could have been there in person.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:That is such a great walk through! Wow! I can't believe how much work you did on the outside of your house with all the 'boarded up windows' you are serious about it, huh? Your haunt looked so great and your actors were very good, they had the 'lurking' thing down and were great at the whole jumping up and screaming thing. You just did a great job all the way around and the box of writhing tentacles? That is one great prop! My favorite part of the video was near the beginning where the Mom busted out laughing after being scared, and her little boy was walking along behind her crying....and she was just laughing....that was hilarious....ha, ha...


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

lol, Great haunt! Congrats!!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Wow, where do I start? I loved your entire haunt! From the spider silhouette on the front of your house, the tentacles in the box, and the caged clowns were excellent! You had some outstanding reactions making it oh so worthwhile. Great job by the actors too!


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

That was TOTALLY Awesome!!!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Wow..I loved watching your video! So much entertainment in less than 5 min. You did a great job with all the scares. The actors did an awesome job and it was fun watching the reaction of the people going through. Loved it!


----------



## SCEYEDOC (Aug 12, 2007)

jdubbya asked to see an overhead view of our driveway from above and i was fortunate enough to snap a few pics. thanks for all your kind reviews. pat on the backs from the patrons are cool but nice reviews from your peers are the ultimate. thanks guys and thanks again for everyones ideas and inspiration.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I love the clown behind the suitcase.  
I wonder how tired that kid who was practically jumping out of the cage was the next morning. I wish I had that much energy.

Fabulous!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

SCEYEDOC said:


> jdubbya asked to see an overhead view of our driveway from above and i was fortunate enough to snap a few pics. thanks for all your kind reviews. pat on the backs from the patrons are cool but nice reviews from your peers are the ultimate. thanks guys and thanks again for everyones ideas and inspiration.


Thanks! Very impressive. I have driveway envy now!
Went back and watched it again. Love those hanging skeleton torsos. Are those buckys or something else? How did you pose the arms? Giving me an idea for next year. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

Freaking amazing! Give those teenagers major kudos. I can't decide which part was my favorite, I'm tied between the clowns in the cage and the clown with the clanging pan lids. Beautiful job....and I am now quite envious!


----------



## SCEYEDOC (Aug 12, 2007)

jdubbya, the skeletons arms were positioned like that with thin fishing line attached to their wrists and strung to the top of the opposite walls. the skeletons are not buckys, but plastic skeletons bought at Garden Ridge. The legs were removed and the torsos were held in place by flag pole holders.


----------



## Mystic Manor (Apr 17, 2009)

That was insane. People were scared but seemed to have a blast too. Very impressive, in all aspects.


----------



## Cole&Jacksdad (Jan 20, 2011)

Great home haunt! How many square feet do you have?


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Great job....scare um till the cry...!!


----------



## Magic13 (Dec 20, 2012)

Totally wicked!!!

How to on spider silhouette,,pretty,please!!!


----------



## Cat_Bones (Jun 1, 2012)

wow that's awesome!! where do you store all of the walls in the off season? amazing job!


----------



## DreadKnightswife (Oct 16, 2011)

Really Really awesome! So many ideas to transfer over to our haunt. I hope this coming year to be off door duty and be able to take some tot video because the reactions make it all worth while. I too loved the spider silhouette creeping across your house, and the skeleton torso's hanging in the hallway!


----------



## nimblemonkey (Aug 21, 2011)

Count me in on liking the skeleton wall breakers; I like that you have different themes throughout and many startle scares that you change up over the years. Nicely done.


----------



## Palmdale Haunter (Mar 3, 2012)

Wow! Great haunt!


----------



## SCEYEDOC (Aug 12, 2007)

Thanks once again for all the compliments. Amazing what a bunch of High School kids can pull off, huh? A friend and I put up the walls and my son and his friends did all the scaring. My job is to archive the haunt each year so I stay behind the camera to film the scares. Sorry to say this next Halloween may be the last for the haunted house as my son and his friends will be off to college next year.

The spider silhouette is just a video projector aimed at front of house. Like you, I was skeptical that it could throw an image that far away onto the house. I think the projector was placed about 25-30 ft away. And the skeletons hanging from wall are just Garden Ridge skellies with the lower half removed and placed on flag pole holders.


----------



## kauldron (Oct 17, 2011)

Unbelievably awesome haunt! I really like the video. Bravo!


----------



## DandyBrit (May 23, 2013)

Loved this!! I bet you had a few pant wetters on the night. The spider freaked me out cos' I hate spiders but it is a brilliant effect and SO SIMPLE.


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 2, 2008)

Great job. You are very lucky to have so many kids helping you out.


----------



## GKling (Jun 25, 2013)

Looks like you have a great crew there. Enthusiastic actors are worth their weight in gold. I'm looking to do some projection FX this year as well - loved the spider!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

SCEYEDOC said:


> Thanks once again for all the compliments. Amazing what a bunch of High School kids can pull off, huh? Sorry to say this next Halloween may be the last for the haunted house as my son and his friends will be off to college next year.


 We're in the same boat. My son will be a junior this year and he and his friends have been my mainstay actors for the past few years. Once they graduate and move on I'll be forced to scale way back. One of the sad realities of home haunting I guess. You guys have done an awesome job and made so many great memories for so many people, no doubt inspiring others to do the same!


----------



## PropBoy (Sep 4, 2008)

1st as many before me said, awesome !!!

My kids and life has gone on and this year I have donated nearly my entire haunt and many many props. Most of the haunted garage went to a local charity haunt, many props went to my nephew to re-start his haunt now that his career is on path.
It's a sad time when you need to move on, but I have found new haunt friends to help, my stuff has gone to good homes and most important I have many friends that have invited me to be an actor in their haunts. Both pro and home so should I feel the urge I'm can get right back in the game.

Keep haunting as long as you can, and again great set up

-PB


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

The tentacles and briefcase scare were very creative! Loved it!


----------



## SCEYEDOC (Aug 12, 2007)

I think one of the more challenging decisions we have to make in our driveway haunt each year is What props to include. Kids are terrified each year to go around the clown cage, but while waiting in the line, that is all they are talking about with their friends they brought. They love fresh props but miss the old ones you had out last year. We like to keep them guessing


----------



## PropBoy (Sep 4, 2008)

SCEYEDOC said:


> I think one of the more challenging decisions we have to make in our driveway haunt each year is What props to include. Kids are terrified each year to go around the clown cage, but while waiting in the line, that is all they are talking about with their friends they brought. They love fresh props but miss the old ones you had out last year. We like to keep them guessing


The prop rotation. I do this as well, I use the same prop every other year or try to change it enough that they don't recognize it as the same prop.


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Wow!!! Great great work. I dont know what my favorite part was! I loved it all!


----------



## Fright Yard (Jul 12, 2006)

Where in SC are you, I'm up in Lincolnton, outside of Charlotte, would love to come see it.


----------



## SCEYEDOC (Aug 12, 2007)

We are in Easley, SC about 20 mins West of Greenville. We are located on Glen Laurel Drive. Come Halloween, you won't miss our driveway. Follow the crowd. We only open up the Haunt on Halloween between 6:30 til 9:00. We usually get around a thousand or so patrons. We use students from my son's High School as volunteers, so all the scares you see generated here are students. We don't keep them out too late on school nights. You are welcome to come and introduce yourself.


----------



## tjc67 (Jul 28, 2013)

SCEYEDOC said:


> I think one of the more challenging decisions we have to make in our driveway haunt each year is What props to include. Kids are terrified each year to go around the clown cage, but while waiting in the line, that is all they are talking about with their friends they brought. They love fresh props but miss the old ones you had out last year. We like to keep them guessing


 Very cool setup and great video. Nice thing about reusing crowd favorite props like that cage is that it can be a great distraction for another scare. They can be so focused on the cage that they don't see what is waiting for them on the fringes. 
Look forward to seeing what you come up with this year.


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

With all the compliments before me, I have very little left to say that hasn't already been said, so all I can say is WOW!! That was awesome!! Fun video to watch, and inspiration for me to kick it up a notch, and really try to come just a little bit close to your set up!! Great job!!


----------



## dusty588 (Oct 8, 2006)

Awesome!! Quick question about the boarded up,windows. I'm thinking of doing boarded up windows this year, depending on what I do for projection. How did you attach them, and what kind of boards did you use?


----------



## SCEYEDOC (Aug 12, 2007)

Dusty, my boards are just cut pieces of foam. I cut the foam pieces about 4 inches longer than my window frames and I used a wire brush to create wood grain texture prior to painting the foam. I then used gorilla glue to attach the horizontal foam pieces to two vertical wood slats that were measured to fit exactly in the window frame. I then used velcro to attach the wood slats to my actual window frames. It stands up easily through wind or rain. And I reuse them every year.


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus (May 23, 2012)

Wow I love your haunt!! Wish I could have been there! Excellent prop work.


----------



## Lambchop (Jan 28, 2011)

Thats way cool. Love it.


----------

